# groundies with phones, shyster drunk company owners



## treemandan (May 12, 2009)

AND HO's WHO WANT TO HELP CHIP.

Need I say more? 

well I will say this:
After being ragdolled ( Its ok, I know how to do it) and looking down to see the guy with one hand on the rope and the other hand holding his phone to his ear I see the HO feeding the chipper. I put some extra base in my larynx, pointed to the HO with my 20 and bellowed " YOU! GEt the F%$# out of here now! Get out, Get out Get the F%$# out!" Everybody got a piece today and I showed up happy and ready to work.
I wish you all could have been there. The shyster drunk company owner calls to try to reconcile, I tell him verbateum " There is nothing here for you but pain, do you want some?"


----------



## tree md (May 12, 2009)

Groundies with cell phone issues don't last long on my crew. I don't set and gab on mine and I don't expect anyone else to either. I'm not Attila the Hun about it or anything though. If they have a legitimate reason to be on the phone then I don't have a problem with it. My #1 groundie is a single dad and I make allowances for him as he needs to handle business with his son at times. I could care less if they use them on breaks but if I have to wait on them when I'm trying to lower a limb I definitely get a little hot around the collar.


----------



## Adkpk (May 12, 2009)

Ho's chipping ain't good. Who's gonna pay the bill if they get sucked in. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## treemandan (May 12, 2009)

tree md said:


> Groundies with cell phone issues don't last long on my crew. I don't set and gab on mine and I don't expect anyone else to either. I'm not Attila the Hun about it or anything though. If they have a legitimate reason to be on the phone then I don't have a problem with it. My #1 groundie is a single dad and I make allowances for him as he needs to handle business with his son at times. I could care less if they use them on breaks but if I have to wait on them when I'm trying to lower a limb I definitely get a little hot around the collar.



It was the drug dealer who was in the hospital. A couple of guys stormed his trailer and cracked his head open. I apparently handed in my resignation today. You drop the ball on me like that and its over. Good thing I know how to hold fast cause that tree ( 100 foot ash over house and wires) was a rockin. I was tied in 6 ways from Sunday before I let 35 feet out of the top.
My wife knows better than to make that phone ring unless its about something real. Sure, if there is a problem you have to deal with it.
Max Burton did the same thing a few years back. I had him cornered but let him go, he is just a boy and if I started in I would have done some time. besides, kicking his ass is nothing to brag about although I doubt anybody knew he was down in my area and I know a hollow sycamore , drop him right in.


----------



## outofmytree (May 13, 2009)

I like that Dan style. 

I remember the old sign at the local garage that said "hourly rate $20, hourly rate if you help $40."


----------



## KD57 (May 13, 2009)

Cell phones stay in the truck, you can go check it at break time or lunch. The supervisor keeps a phone, and if the employee needs to be reached, the family can do it thru the super.


----------



## canopyboy (May 13, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Ho's chipping ain't good. Who's gonna pay the bill if they get sucked in. :greenchainsaw:



:agree2: I think Adkpk brings up an excellent point here.... I would hate to leave a job half finished, but I wouldn't really want to finish it for free either.


----------



## B-Edwards (May 13, 2009)

There is a fellow in my area who uses two women to chip and clean-up for him and they do a great job better than most of the phone users. I dont know if Dan meant hos as in women in general or actualy hos. I am not offended either way . It can be used the same as women and "The Dan " is mad at the moment so. AGAIN, I agree with "The Dan"!!!!! I'm sick of losers on the job who aren't on the job.


----------



## tree md (May 13, 2009)

HO = Home Owner.


----------



## Rftreeman (May 13, 2009)

I hate it, hate it, hate it, did I mention hate it when they are on the phone texting and crap. Just last week we were working on a large pine and the ground helper/chip guy had his ear phones on and I had to yell at him every time for ever limb, they all had to be roped with a tag line to pull them out from over plants and shrubs then I look and he's texting his girlie, I told him a hundred times to put the stuff up and he mouthed off a bit so I just let it go until his dad got there a few minutes later and then I told him and he walked up grabbed the ear phones and ripped them off his head and stomped them in to the ground along with the mp3 player and took the cell phone and locked it in the truck.....I rolled laughing..


----------



## Taxmantoo (May 13, 2009)

What kind of PPE was the client wearing while he was running the chipper?


----------



## tree md (May 13, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> What kind of PPE was the client wearing while he was running the chipper?



I'd say Pretty Pissy Equipment...


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 13, 2009)

What do you wear to load a chipper? Cause besides the safety glasses (sunglasses, yes OSHA Z81 approved) and ear plugs I don't wear anything. Well, pants and a shirt obviously (although I have seen other hacks do it shirtless, thats gotta hurt), but I can't think of anything else to wear for loading a chipper. 

And I'm sorry Dan, but I would NEVER tell the HO to "Get the &^%$ out." They pay you (or the company if you don't own it, and they pay you), they deserve respect and courtesy no matter the situation. First time you ask them nicely, second time you tell them how bad they're gonna get hurt if there's an accident, third time you pack it up and tell them you'll be back when they aren't home. I don't mind when they throw crap in the back of the chipper if its just idling, but I've never swore at a HO because they are trying to help. Heck, I don't think I've ever swore at a HO period. 

Guys on there phones is BS... We have one guy who does it more than he should, but gets away with it because the owner doesn't see him do it, and he's the foreman's future son-in-law. Fortunately, the rest of our guys know when they have a minute to take a call or return a text during downtime. They're real good about it, and I'm proud to say we have one of the most professional crews around.


----------



## B-Edwards (May 13, 2009)

tree md said:


> HO = Home Owner.



Sometimes I can be such a dumb ass!!!


----------



## treemandan (May 13, 2009)

motoroilmccall said:


> What do you wear to load a chipper? Cause besides the safety glasses (sunglasses, yes OSHA Z81 approved) and ear plugs I don't wear anything. Well, pants and a shirt obviously (although I have seen other hacks do it shirtless, thats gotta hurt), but I can't think of anything else to wear for loading a chipper.
> 
> And I'm sorry Dan, but I would NEVER tell the HO to "Get the &^%$ out." They pay you (or the company if you don't own it, and they pay you), they deserve respect and courtesy no matter the situation. First time you ask them nicely, second time you tell them how bad they're gonna get hurt if there's an accident, third time you pack it up and tell them you'll be back when they aren't home. I don't mind when they throw crap in the back of the chipper if its just idling, but I've never swore at a HO because they are trying to help. Heck, I don't think I've ever swore at a HO period.
> 
> Guys on there phones is BS... We have one guy who does it more than he should, but gets away with it because the owner doesn't see him do it, and he's the foreman's future son-in-law. Fortunately, the rest of our guys know when they have a minute to take a call or return a text during downtime. They're real good about it, and I'm proud to say we have one of the most professional crews around.





I know , sheez, its sounds pretty bad. Now lets look at the bigger picture and its not like I haven't been here before... a few times... a few times to many... with the same bunch of retards. Well, after all these years the retards have been many but the mentality is the same.

You know, I have talks with the guys I work with. I say, " listen, the last job I did for you the HO almost got killed standing to close, you HAVE to keep them away." Now the BOSS was on the job when we started but in his haste to "play" the HO and get to the bar he forgot to tell him to stay I away. I did remind him but I guess he had better things to do.


The shyster drunk company owner does not care about much, he might tell you he does and all is good but its a lie. And in the end there is one thing that stands above all else- I go home alive. Routine F -ups result in hurt feelings and that is only because I would be the one sleeping in a jail cell, from what I heard it not to good.

I thought my whole epiosode was great advertising. I did not finish the tree, I told the two groundies I doubt if I would have any more work for them because of their attitudes and workmanship and I told the shyster drunk company owner I was putting his name on one of my bullets but really I would rather duct tape a half stick in his mouth so I could watch his mousy &^%$#@ face explode.
I have been doing some sub work for this guy over the last year. This guy has routinley dropped the ball on me and his kids who shouldn't even be out there in the first place. Whatever they know about tree work he has shown them. I had them work on some of my jobs and took my time to plan and execute safe managable ways to deal. 

Sure, being so pissed about things and then seeing happy Ho shoving brush into the chipper on my sanctified job site I just zeroed in on him to and unloaded. Not to say I can't control myself, I was in control, losing control (to me) is loading dem bullets I spoke about above. I had point to get across, actually quite a few points. I think I handled it well for a guy hopped up from sending 40 foot leaders flying out and who was concerned about making sure nothing went wrong, who works very hard to ensure my end is up, who watches out for everybody else.
Now if you are the type of guy who doesn't mind the HO tossing brush onto the hopper of an idling chipper I just have to say I DO, big time and I am not putting up with it, nor much of any thing else along those lines.
I do not go near people who have such things as running saws in thier hands. That might sound funny to some people and once again if it sounds funny to you then you are doing it wrong. I let people know to keep a wide berth. let me count the number of near misses.


----------



## treemandan (May 13, 2009)

canopyboy said:


> :agree2: I think Adkpk brings up an excellent point here....  I would hate to leave a job half finished, but I wouldn't really want to finish it for free either.



I left the jobsite, tree still standing. Keep the money. Compromise? No. Walk away with no trail of blood ( from anybody)? You bet.


----------



## treemandan (May 13, 2009)

by the way these are the same guys that spurred the post" seriously now". The owner is Josh Lord. I call him Joe Pesci cause he acts like Joe's character in the movies Lethal Weapon except its not as funny out here for some reason.
Josh also owns a very dangerous bucket truck. This is a warning to anybody looking to be employed. He will say its been fixed, this is a lie.


----------



## Taxmantoo (May 13, 2009)

motoroilmccall said:


> What do you wear to load a chipper? Cause besides the safety glasses (sunglasses, yes OSHA Z81 approved) and ear plugs I don't wear anything.



I thought you were supposed to wear a hard hat in case the limb spun around and whacked you.


----------



## treemandan (May 13, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> I thought you were supposed to wear a hard hat in case the limb spun around and whacked you.



Some people get hard hat confused with " hard head" and just use that instead. But its of little consequence, I seldom wear a hat chipping and jsut cause you might have that stuff on don't mean you are ready to use a chipper. Not only is having HO roam loose dangerous its plain unprofessional. Really, you have got to be kidding me saying otherwise.


----------



## serial killer (May 13, 2009)

taxmantoo said:


> I thought you were supposed to wear a hard hat in case the limb spun around and whacked you.



I could see a very strong case for the helmet system jobbies with the mesh face screen. I've taken enough small whacks across the cheek, but just can't ever talk myself into wearing one of them. I will not run a chipper without ear muffs, and it seems like most of the time I end up digging out my behind the head peltor muffs because I'm wearing a helmet. When it's nice out and late in the day and we're just chipping the last piles of brush, I will probably ditch the helmet and wear the nice bilsom muffs. Probably gloves about 2/3 of the time too. But safety glasses and ear muffs 100%.


----------



## cntrybo2 (May 13, 2009)

Dan, no offense man but you really need to lighten up! In this economy your attitude will only get you one place, out of work. With the stress level it seems you operate at, your due for a heart attack any day, do the world a favor, start working on your own, for yourself. This is the only way it sounds you will get along with the world.


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 13, 2009)

Gloves I can see loading a chipper, but I always wear gloves, gotta keep my hands soft for the ladies . A Helmet would end up popping off more than saving you, besides, if you load the chipper properly you shouldn't have your head in striking area...

IDK about you Dan, but many of the HO's we deal with like to watch us while we work, whether its because they rarely see people working in tree's, running saws, or just because they think its cool... Some like to watch to make sure we don't kill flower beds or anything like that. They absolutely have a right to be there. If they are in the way they can be asked to move... If they don't, come back when they ain't home (we've done that more than once). 

There's still NO excuse for swearing at the one paying you (directly or indirectly). You won't be getting any referrals from that HO if you start chewing them out...


----------



## ozzy42 (May 13, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Ho's chipping ain't good. Who's gonna pay the bill if they get sucked in. :greenchainsaw:



That would be a good way to discourage them without getting too snotty with them ,Tell them they have to pay you in advance first,because the last HO to help "went thru without paying"

I dont use a chipper,but have similar problems with HOs wanting to stand a few feet in front of the grinder.I just disengage the wheel,and offer them to come look standing next to me by the controls for a few seconds. They usualy go in the house then,and I can continue grinding.


----------



## treemandan (May 13, 2009)

cntrybo2 said:


> Dan, no offense man but you really need to lighten up! In this economy your attitude will only get you one place, out of work. With the stress level it seems you operate at, your due for a heart attack any day, do the world a favor, start working on your own, for yourself. This is the only way it sounds you will get along with the world.



I don't think you know of what it is that you speak of. Take your advice, take yourself, and take the HO standing next to you and jump off a cliff. 
After being batted around like that the gloves come off and nope, I don't give a rats ass bout nothing. You do the world a favor and apply more stringent policies, it seems you are lacking and are due for a major accident anytime.


----------



## treemandan (May 13, 2009)

motoroilmccall said:


> Gloves I can see loading a chipper, but I always wear gloves, gotta keep my hands soft for the ladies . A Helmet would end up popping off more than saving you, besides, if you load the chipper properly you shouldn't have your head in striking area...
> 
> IDK about you Dan, but many of the HO's we deal with like to watch us while we work, whether its because they rarely see people working in tree's, running saws, or just because they think its cool... Some like to watch to make sure we don't kill flower beds or anything like that. They absolutely have a right to be there. If they are in the way they can be asked to move... If they don't, come back when they ain't home (we've done that more than once).
> 
> There's still NO excuse for swearing at the one paying you (directly or indirectly). You won't be getting any referrals from that HO if you start chewing them out...



Actually they don't, have the right to be there. Man, didn't any of you read my other post?
After hearing things like " hey, its your insurance" from company owners for years and years I realized that is actually was my insurance and the risk was being taken by me. My risk? My decisions? My actions? Yup, stand back if you are not part of the equation.
There are to many of you lollygagging idiots out there who assume that because you are an idiot I should be one too. *&^% off. You types are jokers bound to get someone hurt and they say " Hey, its your insurance" Go screw every last one of you.
sure tthey can watch, but not from under the tree like so many of you &^%$toons seem to be OK with.


----------



## treemandan (May 13, 2009)

i guess you panty wastes didn't read my post" seriuosly now". This crew with their lacking almost killed a HO the other week and are constantly busting stuff left and right. A guy has the right to get fed up and I guess if I was as desperate as some of you poor ^%$'s I would kiss more HO ass... but I am not and if I was I would do something else cause kissing anybody's ass was never my strong suit.
At 39 I make a very conscious effort. I do not break stuff, I don't put myself or others in jepordy and I certainly don't put up with a whole lot of crap. I don't care if a job takes longer, not busting my stuff or someone else's stuff and keeping people safe is what The Dan is all about.
I really hate those who see it differently than that and wish those people the worst.
Do it right, make it look good or go home.


----------



## treemandan (May 13, 2009)

cntrybo2 said:


> Dan, no offense man but you really need to lighten up! In this economy your attitude will only get you one place, out of work. With the stress level it seems you operate at, your due for a heart attack any day, do the world a favor, start working on your own, for yourself. This is the only way it sounds you will get along with the world.



Offense taken, now go pound it. Just imagine, you telling me what I need to do. That is precious babydoll.


----------



## treemandan (May 13, 2009)

Basically the way it is is that I have to pay for my own mistakes. Why the hell should I pay for everyone elses? Its not really mistakes that are in question here, its total lack of profesionalism and beleive it or not that is what I am.
One of the very first questions I ask a company owner who wants me to do some work is " Has anyone ever been killed on one of your jobs?" Am I a troll? You bet your sweet ass.


----------



## tree md (May 13, 2009)

Don't hold back Dano, let us really know how you feel!


----------



## Slvrmple72 (May 13, 2009)

outofmytree said:


> I like that Dan style.
> 
> I remember the old sign at the local garage that said "hourly rate $20, hourly rate if you help $40."



Is that next to the other sign at the garage that says " The more clothing that comes off the lower the price gets." Aaah the putrid smell of sexism. I dated a girl in H.S. that knew more about cars and engines than most mechanics. Daddy raised her in the garage under the hood. Tina was a great gal and emasculated her share of fellas when it came time to figure out what was wrong by solving things in mere seconds while they were still scratching their heads. Summertime, 69 SS, Tina in daisy dukes and her top tied like Mary Ann's in Gilligan's Island, and a smidgen of grease. You can keep your pretty little princess, I like a girl who can get a little dirty.


----------



## tree md (May 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knetbVx5A-Q


----------



## Raymond (May 14, 2009)

*HO chipping brush? Yeah that would be a BIG NO!*

And as far as cell phones on job sites.
That's what God made truck dashes for.

When my help comes to me and says 
"Hey Ray I lost my cell phone."
I tell them look on the dash of the truck, 
if it ain't there I don't know what to tell ya.

When they tell me my phone is ringing. I tell'em.. 
Yeah it does that, now help him with that brush.


----------



## treemandan (May 14, 2009)

tree md said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knetbVx5A-Q



Now who else wants to tell me to relax? Anyone?

Dave " The Duke" Greenfield was a big Jewish guy who had some issues. He would step out in front on a moving BMW filled with prep schoolers slam his fist on the hood and scream, "They built the ovens!" He was reffering to the car maker building ovens to burn people in WW2.
He got himself a job working the door at a nightclub. It was fun to watch him in action although I never partook in the antics. If someone was giving him grief he would calmly look the person in the eye and say " This job don't mean that much to me" I thought that was a good line but I lied...
One time I saw The Duke take a shot in the face and a brawl broke out, The Duke went down swinging in the middle. I was standing behind the bar on the other side of the room. I ran down behind the bar pushing the tenders out of my way put my foot on a beer cooler and dove over, I was flying face first at the brawl. I was flying so fast I scooped up a few people and we all went tumbling down the stairs.


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 14, 2009)

treemandan said:


> Actually they don't, have the right to be there. Man, didn't any of you read my other post?
> After hearing things like " hey, its your insurance" from company owners for years and years I realized that is actually was my insurance and the risk was being taken by me. My risk? My decisions? My actions? Yup, stand back if you are not part of the equation.
> There are to many of you lollygagging idiots out there who assume that because you are an idiot I should be one too. *&^% off. You types are jokers bound to get someone hurt and they say " Hey, its your insurance" Go screw every last one of you.
> sure tthey can watch, but not from under the tree like so many of you &^%$toons seem to be OK with.



And its *&^%ers like you who give tree men the a$$hole reputation. You're nothing but a tree climbing moron. Its not your insurance is it? Its the companies, the company you claim to hate to work for... Well if you really hate working for them, FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO WORK FOR! How hard is that? You tell me I'm an idiot but you've never seen me operate, so I'll give the same to you, difference is, I don't bltch out a HO and ruin any chance of return business, or referrals. 

You never said the HO was standing under the tree, you said they were loading the chipper, so don't start changing your story. 

Personally, I would have no problem teaching you a few things about being professional, but with an attitude like yours you'll be stuck in the bottom of the barrel for a long time to come, or at least until you grow up. Meanwhile, our company will continue to climb the ladder, and give and earn more respect.


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 14, 2009)

treemandan said:


> i guess you panty wastes didn't read my post" seriuosly now". This crew with their lacking almost killed a HO the other week and are constantly busting stuff left and right. A guy has the right to get fed up and I guess if I was as desperate as some of you poor ^%$'s I would kiss more HO ass... but I am not and if I was I would do something else cause kissing anybody's ass was never my strong suit.
> At 39 I make a very conscious effort. I do not break stuff, I don't put myself or others in jepordy and I certainly don't put up with a whole lot of crap. I don't care if a job takes longer, not busting my stuff or someone else's stuff and keeping people safe is what The Dan is all about.
> I really hate those who see it differently than that and wish those people the worst.
> Do it right, make it look good or go home.



And this post is just as bad as the last... I'm with you 110% on not breaking things and being safe. I'm not kissing homeowner ass I'm showing respect for the man putting money in my pocket, maybe in your 39 years you haven't learned about respect. Obviously if you wish the worst on anyone you don't really care about the "greater good" of the tree business. 

If you really hate these punks you work with, quit already, because #####ing to us ain't gonna help your situation is it? 

If you're as good as you say you are you'll have no problem finding a better crew to go work for.


----------



## treemandan (May 14, 2009)

motoroilmccall said:


> And its *&^%ers like you who give tree men the a$$hole reputation. You're nothing but a tree climbing moron. Its not your insurance is it? Its the companies, the company you claim to hate to work for... Well if you really hate working for them, FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO WORK FOR! How hard is that? You tell me I'm an idiot but you've never seen me operate, so I'll give the same to you, difference is, I don't bltch out a HO and ruin any chance of return business, or referrals.
> 
> You never said the HO was standing under the tree, you said they were loading the chipper, so don't start changing your story.
> 
> Personally, I would have no problem teaching you a few things about being professional, but with an attitude like yours you'll be stuck in the bottom of the barrel for a long time to come, or at least until you grow up. Meanwhile, our company will continue to climb the ladder, and give and earn more respect.



yes it is my insurance, I am a contract kind of guy. Why? Cause loose guys can't keep their fingers on me. Its my ropes and my saws, my rigging equipment. WHY? Cause loose guys don't keep up on thier equipment. 
Why do I do it like this? Cause there are so many loose guys out there.
The chipper was under the tree MORON.
Finding half decent companies is not the easiest thing in the world. Respect? I need that first, screw you.


----------



## wavefreak (May 14, 2009)

You guys are funny as hell. As a home owner, I don't understand the desire to help. I'm paying YOU to do it. I'll pull up a chair, grab some iced tea and watch from a safe distance. Maybe it's because the more I learn about wood and trees the more I understand that these wonders of nature are farkin dangerous.


----------



## treemandan (May 14, 2009)

So here is what I get the HO to sign in most cases when my company takes a job. You can see there is NO FINE PRINT. I am not screwing around here, I don't see how its possible to do so.
I don't think people walking up to crew members involved in their work is very respectable. I do have a lot of respect for everybody. 
You might see that I am one who puts his money where his mouth is if you can read line five. My slogan is " satisfaction is gauranteed or its free", I have not satisfied anyone of my clients unless it was on purpose.
This stuff is very big to me, all of it. Now you tell me more about respect if you please.


----------



## treemandan (May 14, 2009)

Now are you going to keep calling me a moron or are we going to get nasty?


----------



## treemandan (May 14, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> You guys are funny as hell. As a home owner, I don't understand the desire to help. I'm paying YOU to do it. I'll pull up a chair, grab some iced tea and watch from a safe distance. Maybe it's because the more I learn about wood and trees the more I understand that these wonders of nature are farkin dangerous.



Yeah well that's good but you just keep yor butt in that chair cause you making me liable for your life is not included in the proposal.


----------



## silk (May 14, 2009)

Just read all the posts in this thread. 

I can understand why you were so upset and yelling at the HO. You had to get the message across that the HO life was in real danger being under your work area, messing with the chipper.

I would have started with the ground crew, they need to be on the ball for you when your attention is in the tree.

I remember last summer I was taking down a large fur and I look down and the neighborhood kids from the house across the street helping the guys on the ground bring wood to the chipper. 

Of course the kids had no sort of ppe to be seen, and the parents in the front yard watching all the while not even realizing the very real danger.

I almost had a heart attack and started screaming at the ground guys to get everyone away from our work site. After the job they guys were a little upset at my attitude but once I laid out all the "so what if this or what if that had happened" 

They quickly realized I was not being a douche, but rather keeping everyone safe  I would rather be a labeled as a hard ass over watching the HO sucked into the chipper.

This IS how accidents happen....


----------



## treemandan (May 14, 2009)

silk said:


> Just read all the posts in this thread.
> 
> I can understand why you were so upset and yelling at the HO. You had to get the message across that the HO life was in real danger being under your work area, messing with the chipper.
> 
> ...





That is so nice, a chipping party and invited the neighbors kids. well great the gang is all here. Who brought the potatoe salad? watermelon anybody? Its get togethers like this that warm my heart and bring everybody closer together. NOT!

I used to think I was a hothead and feel bad about hollering at the guys. The job is that we stick together and watch out for each other all the time. Taking it for granted and believing that this is " just tree work" is really bad.

This job I was on, the one I just walked off of, was going to pot. The two kids on the ground were so miserable they didn't want to work and it really showed. I gave them a break cause for the 13 bucks an hour they get from Josh Lord plus the aggravation he puts them through was enough. When I sadi to get the big lowering device out they cringed so I just let them use the port-a-wrap in hopes of bringing them out of the fog, no go.

But we all know about lazy groundies. I was sick of the HO as well. He was all to happy to let Mr. Lord tell him this tree would take 4 hrs and could be handled cheap. Mr. Lord was waiting for the 4 hrs to run out so he could then tell the Ho it was gonna be more money cause The HO is so dam cheap he hired Josh Lord. I was ripping huge pieces out, it could have taken someone all day. I was looking at a 6 hour TD.
I often agree that I should not be working for this guy but he is close to my house and I was trying to help him out before I realized that he was actually a very bad drunk and a shyster. I like the boys, not bad kids. I used to bring them out on jobs of mine, they need the money, I pay well for good service rendered. They were starting to take advantage of me. I had Jesse on a job and went to dump, I left him with instructions. I had a break down ( idler pulley flew off) but was back within an hour and a half. He was sitting in the front yard smoking cigarettes and what I had instructed him to do was not done. Personally in the same situation when the boss comes back he says to me " I can't believe you got this all done".
The boys were having problem even getting the chipper started, they have been jumping the bad battery for months. The finally called Josh who fianlly broke down and got a new one.
Josh has been dumpning all his money into this wretched bucket truck which should be scrapped. WHen the next climber comes in he will have no problem sending him up in it. The carriage bearings are GONE and the main housing is cracked. There are many other things wrongs with it like the control are crap and the upper boom has been beat to chit and actually has chunks taken out of it.

Josh Lord= bad mojo.


----------



## slinger (May 14, 2009)

What is it about trades that involve manual labor that makes everyone feel like they can do what you do by just showing up and jumping in?

I built an addition to a church - 16' tall walls, 16' long sections, 2x6's, sheathed--heavy and wet.

So 4 carpenters and 2 jacks is how we raise them.

Why does the youth minister think he can "help too"?

He gets upset when I yell "Get the @#(! outta the way.

He went home alive.

I still don't have a claim on my liability insurance.

I'm not a tree guy, I also wouldn't use your equipment and "just help" out.

I might bird dog ya-- at a distance.


----------



## outofmytree (May 16, 2009)

motoroilmccall said:


> What do you wear to load a chipper? Cause besides the safety glasses (sunglasses, yes OSHA Z81 approved) and ear plugs I don't wear anything. Well, pants and a shirt obviously (although I have seen other hacks do it shirtless, thats gotta hurt), but I can't think of anything else to wear for loading a chipper.



Dunno how it is for you but the OHS standards in Oz are pretty simple. Follow the manufacturers instructions. My Bandit has stickers showing ear,eye and helmets as a MINIMUM standard. When the big logs go in I push them myself cos I have the face shield. Personally the only time I wear gloves on the ground 100% of the time is when I'm loading the chipper.


----------



## outofmytree (May 16, 2009)

My guys are under strict instructions that nobody loads the chipper except us. If the customer insists on helping then we give the spare hard hat and let em drag brush but they flat do not feed the beast.


----------



## tree MDS (May 16, 2009)

Hey dano this ones for you buddy: 

A couple of years ago I had a big job down on a lake over a seawall. I had my regular slow a$$ (but competent) groundman roping logs over the seawall and two other morons carrying leaders up the hill to the chipper in the HO's driveway.

The tree had a cable so I cut it, roped that piece down, had the regular groundy draw X's on it with the saw (they showed up real well too, nice white red maple wood) and place it where nobody should be messing with it and the GM could see it.

Fast forward: so I have these two losers chipping in the drive now and continue roping wood down. All of the sudden as my GM is untieing a log I see joey homeowner (mister know it all hyper worker guy) grab the log out of the corner of my eye and criuse up the hill with it. So I yell down to the GM (who has an injured leg, non work related) "I think he grabbed that FN log! run up there and make sure them losers dont chip it!". 

So he succeeds in that and hobbles back down to continue roping. A short time latter I hear a load metalic sound an then a quick splat right after that - the sound of a munched up eye-bolt hitting a plywood chip box.

The chipper had a recent anvil and I had just changed the blades the night before. I just packed it up for the day, that was enough for me. But yeah I feel your pain dano, sometimes its like they are all conspiring against you. And its just amazing how stupid some people truely are.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 16, 2009)

B-Edwards said:


> There is a fellow in my area who uses two women to chip and clean-up for him and they do a great job better than most of the phone users. I dont know if Dan meant hos as in women in general or actualy hos. I am not offended either way . It can be used the same as women and "The Dan " is mad at the moment so. AGAIN, I agree with "The Dan"!!!!! I'm sick of losers on the job who aren't on the job.



I have used hoes before but the distraction is not worth the pleasure


----------



## fishercat (May 16, 2009)

*the day i look down........*

and see my rope guy on the phone,is the day he gets a steel caribiner at high velocity in the noggin.then a punch in the nose when i get down.


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 16, 2009)

treemandan said:


> yes it is my insurance, I am a contract kind of guy. Why? Cause loose guys can't keep their fingers on me. Its my ropes and my saws, my rigging equipment. WHY? Cause loose guys don't keep up on thier equipment.
> Why do I do it like this? Cause there are so many loose guys out there.
> The chipper was under the tree MORON.
> Finding half decent companies is not the easiest thing in the world. Respect? I need that first, screw you.



Loose guys huh? Like yourself? I would say telling a HO to get the *&^% outis coming from somebody who is pretty loose... 

If its all your stuff, why aren't you running your own show? Not ontop of things enough to take care of the business side of things? 

If the chipper is under the tree you're doing it wrong... I'm not gonna put a $35,000 piece of equipment under a tree thats being removed, no matter how good the climber in the tree is... $hit happens, and wiping out a hydraulic line, chip chute, etc means you're done for the day.

Finding a decent company to work for isn't hard if you're as good as you claim, which I seriously doubt now. Better than me as a climber? I'd put money on it. Better than our climber, highly doubt it...

Call me a MORON, I really don't give a ####. As far as getting nasty, beating your 39 year old ass wouldn't be worth getting your #### on my boots.

As far as respect goes, I used to respect you Dan, but after this thread, I'm not sure why I ever did...


----------



## Raymond (May 16, 2009)

Dan My Man this guy giving you trouble?


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2009)

Yes, my friend loose is what its all about, when to be maybe more a important topic.


At any rate the HO apoplogized for being in the line of fire, He had said he did know better and got what he should have and that was that.

Oh after so long it tends to get old whether up there, in here or anywhere. I would just say now you are being stubborn but it looks like it bothers you now than me as I have just stopped talking.

























motoroilmccall said:


> Loose guys huh? Like yourself? I would say telling a HO to get the *&^% outis coming from somebody who is pretty loose...
> 
> If its all your stuff, why aren't you running your own show? Not ontop of things enough to take care of the business side of things?
> 
> ...


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2009)

Raymond said:


> Dan My Man this guy giving you trouble?



Not exactly sure what you would call it.


----------



## Raymond (May 16, 2009)

I had a repeat customer just call again today, I've worked for 4 times now.

The first time (like 5 years ago) we were removing a dead tree in his front yard.
He had his garage door open, I told him he may want to close it due to sawdust blowing in, but he didn't care.

He was in and out of the house for awhile, then came out through the garage and was watching inside the open garage door.

He started looking around and asked my groundman (David) where his drill was.
David looked at him like he was nuts and said I don't know.
I had him so busy he never even had time to look toward the garage.

The customer started going off cussing him out and calling us thieves.

I heard this and burned down like a bat out of hell, ran into his messy garage with gear on and just started violently looking. Flipping crap over making more of a mess.

Low and behold I found his 14 dollar K-mart drill, handed it to him and told David to load up NOW we're leaving.

The guy instantly started apologizing and asked us to finish. We (or I) shared some not so professional words. Finally telling him shut your damn garage door like I asked you earlier and stay the #### inside till we get done and we'll finish.

He did just that and we've been there 3 more times now and going back in the morning to look at some more work. 

What this have to do with this thread? I dunno I just thought I would share it with ya.


----------



## treemandan (May 16, 2009)

Raymond said:


> I had a repeat customer just call again today, I've worked for 4 times now.
> 
> The first time (like 5 years ago) we were removing a dead tree in his front yard.
> He had his garage door open, I told him he may want to close it due to sawdust blowing in, but he didn't care.
> ...



That's great. You were rootin through the guys stuff and found his dam drill? I hate to say it but no self respecting man is going want no 14 dollar drill.

I had a lady tell me the last guys she hired came in her house and robbed her... then she told me the side door was open if we had to use the bathroom and that she was off to work.


----------



## Raymond (May 16, 2009)

treemandan said:


> That's great. You were rootin through the guys stuff and found his dam drill? I hate to say it but no self respecting man is going want no 14 dollar drill.
> 
> I had a lady tell me the last guys she hired came in her house and robbed her... then she told me the side door was open if we had to use the bathroom and that she was off to work.


Yeah customers deserve respect and all that crap 
but when they call us thieves, it's on like Donkey Kong.

To this day when he calls, I remember his voice and address. 
I tell him 'Oh Yeah the drill guy"... LOL he don't wanna talk about it 
but he keeps calling me back.


----------



## Raymond (May 16, 2009)

I had a lady tell me the last guys she hired came in her house and robbed her... then she told me the side door was open if we had to use the bathroom and that she was off to work.[/QUOTE]

They say alot of people are glutting for punishment and this gal is defiantly one of them.


----------



## prorover (Nov 30, 2011)

*text messaging*



Rftreeman said:


> I hate it, hate it, hate it, did I mention hate it when they are on the phone texting and crap. Just last week we were working on a large pine and the ground helper/chip guy had his ear phones on and I had to yell at him every time for ever limb, they all had to be roped with a tag line to pull them out from over plants and shrubs then I look and he's texting his girlie, I told him a hundred times to put the stuff up and he mouthed off a bit so I just let it go until his dad got there a few minutes later and then I told him and he walked up grabbed the ear phones and ripped them off his head and stomped them in to the ground along with the mp3 player and took the cell phone and locked it in the truck.....I rolled laughing..



i went the rounds with this kid on his cell phone...i even set him up with a phone with unlimited texting..he wouldn't stay off the thing..i had to get rid of him after 5 weeks ...when i got the bill i saw he did 10,000 messages in one month!!!!!


----------

